# [SOLVED] Ethernet connection Limited but Wireless Work



## iboumiza (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

my wireless connection work just fine but when I connect the cable it shows Ethernet Limited...

I tried:
- *IPCONFIG /RESET* then */RENEWAL*
- Reboot Modem/Router
- Wifi only and Wired only
- Computer reboot
- Drivers update
- Verified in Networking that IP is set to automatic

Here what my *IPCONFIG /ALL* show: 


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
> (c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\FreakedMind>ipconfig /all
> ...


Thank you for your support

Regards
iboumiza


----------



## iboumiza (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Ethernet connection Limited but Wireless Work*

Sorry guys,

please delete this thread if it's irrelevant because I fixed it!!! WOHOW!!!
In the Devise Manager I deleted the 2 Ethernets and redid a scan and everything was fixed!!!!!!!!

Regards
iboumiza


----------

